
Facebook Case Study: Atlas and Tommy Hilfiger [pdf] - cpeterso
https://atlassolutionstwo.files.wordpress.com/2015/08/atlas_successstory_tommy-hilfiger.pdf
======
shostack
Great, but like most case studies this glosses over the technical details that
industry folks like myself care about.

Things like:

\- If ads influenced only 13% of in-store purchases, were they able to
determine if they were actually profitable from an ROAS standpoint?

\- How did they determine attribution weighting and what model did they use?
Static? Dynamic? This data tells me "we hit the right people and serving
multiple touch points across devices seems to show an increased likelihood of
converting" but we still are left blind as to how they leveraged that data to
determine the _incremental_ value of the display dollars. Ie. what is a
viewthrough worth? What is an impression worth? Ultimately those are the
questions that matter.

\- How accurate is the data? Cross-device tracking and especially in-store
tracking are far from super accurate at this point. They often rely on cookie
onboarding brokers and such to map CRM data to cookie IDs in the DSP, and
there are definitely gaps there.

Cross-channel attribution is incredibly cool and Atlas is doing some very
interesting things there to try to prove the value of display. This barely
scratches the tip of the iceberg though.

